# A move away from bodybuilding



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Some of you may or may not know that about a year ago I decided to try a different sport instead of bodybuilding, frankly I knew it would be a while before I was mentally prepared to go through the level of dieting required for bodybuilding, I was enjoying not worrying too much about what I eat (at least not to the same level as show prep)

Well January this year I started attending a local MMA club once or twice a week and mid this year i decided I had progressed enough to take myself into an amateur fight preparation, well a few months down the line and the time is near, November 30th will be my first time stepping into the cage :/

I will say the transition was hard, the level of cardio i did as a bodybuilder clearly wasn't enough to keep me healthy, i was struggling in every class and trying to move 100kg of weight around wasn't easy, on top of this i wanted to keep as much muscle as possible so calories had to remain highish, I aimed for between 4000 -5000 a day and at this rate was still losing body fat due to the huge amount of cardio and training i was doing every day.

I think im there now, i will be weighing in at just over 93kg after a 2kg dehydration, so in total i will have only lost about 5kg since jan and not lost a lot of muscle so its worked out well 

I will add some pics soon and keep you all updated on how the fight goes


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well done mate!

Can I ask, did you have any experience with mma before you took it up? You seem to have progressed very quick for your first fight.

Also, can you lay out your training routine so I can see how you incorporated your weights into your mma training and also to see you you worked on your fitness.

I'm very interested in attending some mma classes to see what their like as I was a keen boxer but fancy trying something new whilst holding onto as much muscle as possible.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Some of you may or may not know that about a year ago I decided to try a different sport instead of bodybuilding, frankly I knew it would be a while before I was mentally prepared to go through the level of dieting required for bodybuilding, I was enjoying not worrying too much about what I eat (at least not to the same level as show prep)
> 
> Well January this year I started attending a local MMA club once or twice a week and mid this year i decided I had progressed enough to take myself into an amateur fight preparation, well a few months down the line and the time is near, November 30th will be my first time stepping into the cage :/
> 
> ...


Mate im in the process to tho doing it for martial arts as im just too damn knackered doing pad work and need to loss a few stone.

This has give me a boost reading this mate

One thing for sure I now understand many telling me bodybuilding and mma plus martial arts don't mix at all

Im still finding it really hard not to train as a bodybuilder.

Do you still do squats and much weights mate?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Why the frown face about the fight being soon? If you go into a fight feeling like your not ready then you have lost already! Best of luck though mate im sure youll be fine!


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck with this buddy.

I'm a big MMA fan so will keep a close eye on your progress.

BA


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

You're a massive lad so I'd definitely try and pace yourself but it's easy to go mad once in there and your opponent does too, just don't let him dictate the pace, breath and good luck.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

would be interested to know what weight training you are still doing, if any? Spoke with instructor at me muay Thai gym, and they still do weights, but lower reps as you still need your strength in the ring......keep us updated with fight closer to time


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see some pictures mate....


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> would be interested to know what weight training you are still doing, if any? Spoke with instructor at me muay Thai gym, and they still do weights, but lower reps as you still need your strength in the ring......keep us updated with fight closer to time


Was hoping for some input on that to as im still hitting heavy weights but more cardio and im damn knackered by the end of the week


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

JR8908 said:


> Well done mate!
> 
> Can I ask, did you have any experience with mma before you took it up? You seem to have progressed very quick for your first fight.
> 
> ...


Hi mate yes i did but from a long time ago, when I was young I was a kick boxer and also did kung fu but stopped that about 12 years ago.

I have moved my training to a 4 day split so with MMA/BJJ its a pretty hectic schedule. I have stepped training down a little from before as i was training mma/bjj 3 hours at a time before which meant some days training 4.5 hours a day on top of a job. Here's how it looks now

Mon: half hour Muay thai solid non stop, then take a strength and conditioning class in which i get involved then training shoulders

Tues: Train Back and bi's

Weds: MMA 1.5 hours, train chest and tris

Thurs: BJJ 1.5 hours

Fri: MMA 2 hours

Sat: MMA 1 hour, BJJ 1 hour, Legs

Sunday: Rest


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Was hoping for some input on that to as im still hitting heavy weights but more cardio and im damn knackered by the end of the week


By sunday i am shattered but recovered by monday, it's only this heavy whilst i'm in fight prep.

Nutrition is key though, getting enough calories to sustain the amount of training


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Latest promo pic


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Mate im in the process to tho doing it for martial arts as im just too damn knackered doing pad work and need to loss a few stone.
> 
> This has give me a boost reading this mate
> 
> ...


I still squat, deadlift etc yeah, its tough dont get me wrong and the body takes some adjusting, i found some things i lost strength on dramatically and some i stayed the same


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Why the frown face about the fight being soon? If you go into a fight feeling like your not ready then you have lost already! Best of luck though mate im sure youll be fine!


it's not a frown face


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I still squat, deadlift etc yeah, its tough dont get me wrong and the body takes some adjusting, i found some things i lost strength on dramatically and some i stayed the same


I train in an MMA gym and all the guys seem to do a lot of clean and press, box jumps etc, real explosive stuff.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> View attachment 140320
> 
> 
> Latest promo pic


I cant really see it in that picture but you seem to lost a bit of weight aroound your shoulders!?!? am I right?


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

WhySoSerious said:


> Some of you may or may not know that about a year ago I decided to try a different sport instead of bodybuilding, frankly I knew it would be a while before I was mentally prepared to go through the level of dieting required for bodybuilding, I was enjoying not worrying too much about what I eat (at least not to the same level as show prep)
> 
> Well January this year I started attending a local MMA club once or twice a week and mid this year i decided I had progressed enough to take myself into an amateur fight preparation, well a few months down the line and the time is near, November 30th will be my first time stepping into the cage :/
> 
> ...


good luck mate, where you fighting? I live in yarmouth so if its local and am not working i might pop and watch.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

In for the WSS Vs John Kent underground car park event.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting thread mate,ive been thinking bout doing this exact same thing,bodybuilding is starting to bore me,was just worried about dropping so much weight,my plan was to keep the calories high just like you.

A few kids i know that fight have been trying to get me into mma for ages,had a bit experience in boxing but being 6.6 the height advantage defo comes more in handy in mma.

Also if you wernt anxious about your fight mate there would be something wrong with you it doesnt mean you aint ready thats just stupid,every fighter admits to being scared before a bout.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I still squat, deadlift etc yeah, its tough dont get me wrong and the body takes some adjusting, i found some things i lost strength on dramatically and some i stayed the same


Yeah mate im keeping up with the squats and still lifting heavy and its definitely going to be hard adjusting as im finding



WhySoSerious said:


> By sunday i am shattered but recovered by monday, it's only this heavy whilst i'm in fight prep.
> 
> Nutrition is key though, getting enough calories to sustain the amount of training


Glad you said this as im so shattered today and still have kung fu classes in morning followed by squats grrrr

That's kept me focused you saying this cheers mate


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

Fkn love mma, went to watch a fight last year and it was brutal! Good luck bud


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I only started more on the weights after my knen went, was more into martial arts


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This is right up @jon-kent's morrisons isle


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Good luck! I did Ju Jitsu all the way through university and fought in a fair few competitions.

Its nothing compared to MMA though, proper mans sport!


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Hi mate yes i did but from a long time ago, when I was young I was a kick boxer and also did kung fu but stopped that about 12 years ago.
> 
> I have moved my training to a 4 day split so with MMA/BJJ its a pretty hectic schedule. I have stepped training down a little from before as i was training mma/bjj 3 hours at a time before which meant some days training 4.5 hours a day on top of a job. Here's how it looks now
> 
> ...


Thank for that mate

That's a crazy amount of training, I bet your in awesome shape. Huge respect for doing all that a week and getting ready for a fight!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Kid Billy said:


> good luck mate, where you fighting? I live in yarmouth so if its local and am not working i might pop and watch.


First one is in Colchester but second one on December 14th is at the open in norwich city centre


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> Interesting thread mate,ive been thinking bout doing this exact same thing,bodybuilding is starting to bore me,was just worried about dropping so much weight,my plan was to keep the calories high just like you.
> 
> A few kids i know that fight have been trying to get me into mma for ages,had a bit experience in boxing but being 6.6 the height advantage defo comes more in handy in mma.
> 
> Also if you wernt anxious about your fight mate there would be something wrong with you it doesnt mean you aint ready thats just stupid,every fighter admits to being scared before a bout.


I ignored the guys comment about that tbh lol, i doubt he's an experienced fighter. you say the height is an advantage but i'm 5ft 10 and i love sparring with tall people, so easy to take down with the long legs


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

lazy said:


> Good luck! I did Ju Jitsu all the way through university and fought in a fair few competitions.
> 
> Its nothing compared to MMA though, proper mans sport!


BJJ has it's place man, I would have been useless without it


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> I ignored the guys comment about that tbh lol, i doubt he's an experienced fighter. you say the height is an advantage but i'm 5ft 10 and i love sparring with tall people, so easy to take down with the long legs


Exactly mate,he doesnt know what hes talking bout...ive never done any sort of grappling in my life,dont know how it works but that kinda makes sense to longer the limb the easier to grab lol im looking at it from a more kick boxing stance with the clinch and the short shots,thats probably where im better suited,some good muay thai gyms in newcastle aswell.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> Exactly mate,he doesnt know what hes talking bout...ive never done any sort of grappling in my life,dont know how it works but that kinda makes sense to longer the limb the easier to grab lol im looking at it from a more kick boxing stance with the clinch and the short shots,thats probably where im better suited,some good muay thai gyms in newcastle aswell.


Muay Thai is great fun but man do your legs take a battering, i'm bruised pretty much 24/7 from doing muay thai once a week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And the first time someone really catches you with a leg kick it's a real eye opener!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

RACK said:


> And the first time someone really catches you with a leg kick it's a real eye opener!


Had this in sparring, spar with a few of pro's and a couple of them go really hard, it's good though... makes you learn


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Last day at work today and last day of training before rest in preparation for my debut cage fight on Saturday. Really excited about this, i've taken a fight against a hard opponent but that just spurs me on even more, in my head if I had taken an easier fight then I wouldn't have trained as hard.

The guy is a Judo black belt from Romania and moved to the UK about a year ago so looks like he has been doing MMA about the same time as me, so same MMA experience but many years judo experience.

Weighed myself today and with shirt, trousers and shoes on i was bang on weight so I can say i'm at least a kg under weight which means I can eat well for the next few days 

In fact I may eat a lot and then dehydrate slightly for weigh in, the dehydration will mean i can bounce back heavier for the day of the fight.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Train hard fight easy!! Good luck bud.. Watch out for the hip throws he will be trying them I would have thought coming from a judo fighter!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Train hard fight easy!! Good luck bud.. Watch out for the hip throws he will be trying them I would have thought coming from a judo fighter!!


Yeah I have been working on defence from that and finishing work from keso. Luckily where my MMA club is there is also a Judo club so I have been rolling with them


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Calm after the storm

Ok well its the day after the debut fight, i'm battered and bruised, possibly torn tendon in my arm BUT it's all worth it as I won!!!!

Was a hard fought fight that went the 3 rounds, for anyone who hasn't thought you can't even comprehend the level of fatigue at the end of 3 rounds, I won by unanimous decision and have been told i won all 3 rounds. The guy really was a warrior in taking hits though, i was landing some heavy punches and elbows from guard and half guard for 2 and a bit rounds, 3rd round i managed to take full mount and he really did take some hits like a man, got him in a ziekiel choke but his head was on too much of an agle to finish it, it didn't matter too much though as that nackered him out enough for me to land multiple punches for the last 20 seconds.

you have to do a short interview at the end and mine was the worst as i was so exhausted i could barely speak lol


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

well done mate , enjoyed reading that. I have been training muay thai recently and its interesting how people make the transition, how long were the rounds ????


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

younglad18 said:


> well done mate , enjoyed reading that. I have been training muay thai recently and its interesting how people make the transition, how long were the rounds ????


3 x 3mins mate, really hard for me as i did the move from bodybuilding which i spent about 4 years in with limited cardio so when i started mma i was very unfit and weighing 103kg.

The guy i fought was a bit dirty as well, it was a no headshot fight and he landed 3-4 headshots, he grabbed the cage, he tried to grab my shorts like agi and yank them up and at the end of the round he tried to leave a guillotine of after the bell, the guillotine was on the wrong side tho so it didnt matter as i could have sat there for ages


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done on winning your first fight!

Just had a quick read through from start to finish, bit of a change of hobbies 

Do you think you'll fight at the same weight or pare back a bit more next time?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats big man! Sounds like you gave him a pummeling! Hope your arm heals quick. Next fight scheduled yet?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done on winning your first fight!
> 
> Just had a quick read through from start to finish, bit of a change of hobbies
> 
> Do you think you'll fight at the same weight or pare back a bit more next time?


i'm going to put some size back on and actually go for the next weightclass up, i'll be fast at that weight class


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Congrats big man! Sounds like you gave him a pummeling! Hope your arm heals quick. Next fight scheduled yet?


Well I had a fight scheduled for 2 weeks time but unfortunately I got a text from one of his coaches about half hour after my fight last night with him pulling out so I'm now looking for a new opponent


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done mate! reps


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> 3 x 3mins mate, really hard for me as i did the move from bodybuilding which i spent about 4 years in with limited cardio so when i started mma i was very unfit and weighing 103kg.
> 
> The guy i fought was a bit dirty as well, it was a no headshot fight and he landed 3-4 headshots, he grabbed the cage, he tried to grab my shorts like agi and yank them up and at the end of the round he tried to leave a guillotine of after the bell, the guillotine was on the wrong side tho so it didnt matter as i could have sat there for ages


Mate total respect to you as I know the feeling of that change from bodybuilding to fighting fit and its a real eye opener.

Im still working like mad and sweating like a pig to get my stamina up tho lost 8lb already in 9 days so getting there.

That's a great start to the mma you have buddy can see your going to be good at it


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

PICS FROM MY FIGHT, VIDEO WILL BE ON YOUTUBE IN A WEEK OR SO


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Love the british mma fights.. you look f fin awesome mate!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok here is the replay of my fight, actually watching it back it looks closer than it felt in the fight, when i was fighting i felt in control but watching back i'm not too sure. I can definitely see my areas I need to work on so its all good practice


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Well done on the fight mate don't think alot of people realise how much training goes into mma, boxing, k1 Thai boxing, Greco roman/freestyle wrestling, bjj, then your sparring strength conditioning and the your diet ontop alot of respect for you doing it makes bbing look easy


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

bail said:


> Well done on the fight mate don't think alot of people realise how much training goes into mma, boxing, k1 Thai boxing, Greco roman/freestyle wrestling, bjj, then your sparring strength conditioning and the your diet ontop alot of respect for you doing it makes bbing look easy


Yeah I didnt realise it myself when I started, but trying to remain my physique whilst training and working lead to a non existent jason for a year lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

got back on the bag last night after tearing my tendon in my fight, a little pain but its recovering quite well. Hoping to do a grappling comp on the 22nd December


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Semi-pro debut fight this weekend guys...wish me luck 

Taken this on 3 days notice, out of fitness, haven't trained much but its paid and it's short rounds (2mins), fighting a guy thats 2-1-0 so he's a fair bit more experienced than me having 3 fights at semi-pro versus none by me.


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

Good Luck man! Smash him up!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate. Routing for you!! I take it that it will be on video?


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck with the fight. I train purely Muay Thai but there is a Boxing and JuJitsu timetable and they have just added a couple of MMA classes too. It's brutal compared to the Muay Thai (no stoppages for cuts) and just doing Thai and weights is killing me let alone the other stuff on top you guys have to do.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Routing for you!! I take it that it will be on video?


yes bud, i'm not sure how long this show takes to get videos available though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> yes bud, i'm not sure how long this show takes to get videos available though


Nice one. Last one was good.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I won, wasn't a great victory though, my opponent was disqualified. Basically there were no knees to the head, he kneed me a few times and got warned, there was a little more scrapping and then he came in with another full pelt knee to the head, knocked me out and he got dq'd.

It's a win though and considering I had only been back training a week after a couple of months out, I was unfit, had a cold and took the fight on 3 days notice I won't beat myself up too much over it. I have asked to rematch him in a couple of months when I'm back training properly


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

well done mate! sounds like your enjoying it which is the main thing!

i was looking at trying out som,ething like this but beign 5'4, my height is against me and my reach would be shocking


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

well done for taking the fight at such short notice, it's always disappointing to win due to a disqualification but hopefully he will take the rematch and you can prove yourself then.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

gashead88 said:


> well done mate! sounds like your enjoying it which is the main thing!
> 
> i was looking at trying out som,ething like this but beign 5'4, my height is against me and my reach would be shocking


Being short can be OK, you will be in a light weight class and defending a take down against short people can be hard


----------



## boxerlad (Jun 6, 2014)

Great journal mate!


----------

